
YouTube is NOT suspending accounts that are no longer profitable - raybb
https://twitter.com/TeamYouTube/status/1193988444873060352
======
raybb
Previous discussions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21503851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21503851)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21506403](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21506403)

